# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Worth Researching???

## RageOfAchilles

I posted this in another forum but it applies to this one as well and I was wondering if the team could use this idea.

.
..
...

"While in an LD can you go back to sleep and have another one inside of your lucid dream? Would this bring you deeper into the unconscious mind or enhance our abilities in the dream state?"

----------


## TheUncanny

Im not sure if that will make much of a difference When going to bed in a lucid dream, you wouldn't actually be sleeping. Instead, you would be dreaming about sleeping, which is still just the one level of sleep...if you know what i mean.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Try it out, and respond back here what happened. I'm intruiged. Reminds me of a mirror effect for some odd reason...  ::?:

----------


## Xei

You could try this but it has no scientific basis.

----------


## Bear

I've read a few posts on here about people who've had LD-within-LDs... actually, I think one guy induced lucidity that way, he had a non-lucid dream about having a lucid dream (where he became lucid) and was trying to decide if that counted as having a LD...  he was dreaming, and he knew he was dreaming, so I think we decided it counted...

I agree that there's only one "level" of dreaming... a dream within a dream is still just a dream.  Try it out though, it could be interesting, especially if it leads to a series of false awakenings.  Other than that, I don't think there's too much to be gained, if you're already lucid to begin with.

Just make sure you don't lose lucidity when you "fall asleep" in your LD...

Maybe this is the way I can finally "succeed" at WILDing  ::D:

----------


## RedfishBluefish

If we assume dreams take place inside our heads, and not some sort of "dream world", then everytime you put another dream-within-a-dream on the pile, you've got to remember what's happening in all of those dreams simultanously. eg:

*- You dream you sleep over at a friend's house, and dream..*
_-- ..that you WILD successfully at home.._
--- ..and fly in that LD..
_-- ..then "wake up at home".._
*- ..then "wake up" at your friend's house..*
..only to wake up in bed at home

While you're in the inner WILD your brain has to keep in memory all of those three scenarios.. Eventually you'll have to run out of memory, and the dream will likely implode. But the real question is: how much memory do you have?
Even before the dream implodes I expect you'll start losing vividness.

Sorry if that appeared convoluted, and bumped a thread just to make a confusing point when I could have just said "no, there's no benefit, I agree with those other guys".  :smiley:  Anyway I hope you've been enlightened...

----------


## Moonbeam

Isn't a false awakening from a lucid into another lucid kind of the same thing?

I've had a lucid dream inside of a non-lucid, then woke up from the lucid to the same non-lucid, but not what you are describing.

Might be fun to try, but you might wake up when you go to sleep in your dream.

----------


## Jeff777

same here

----------


## ellz

> If we assume dreams take place inside our heads, and not some sort of "dream world", then everytime you put another dream-within-a-dream on the pile, you've got to remember what's happening in all of those dreams simultanously. eg:
> 
> *- You dream you sleep over at a friend's house, and dream..*
> _-- ..that you WILD successfully at home.._
> --- ..and fly in that LD..
> _-- ..then "wake up at home".._
> *- ..then "wake up" at your friend's house..*
> ..only to wake up in bed at home
> 
> ...



I doubt your dream would ever 'implode'. Its kinda like if in your dream, you are in a room with 500 doors, your dream doesn't 'implode' because you don't have a mental image of whats behind the doors. If you happened to open a door then your mind would make a scene for that door.

If anything I reckon you would just forget that you went to sleep at a friends house and have a false awakening in your room, or something like that.

----------


## dodobird

I believe that it could lead you into higher levels of consciousness, but it may not happen every time. Sometimes you will just dream a normal dream.
I believe it's possible to use the dream state to enter higher levels of consciousness than what is normally experienced during waking life, or during a normal lucid dream. There could be different ways to achieve this, dream within a dream could be one of them.

----------

